# Wanted to say this for a very long time.........



## Smit (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all

I notice there has been a few pregnancy announcements this week, i'm still here, read everyday! Well after ttc for 18 months and many problems in the way, I can finally announce that after 6 rounds of clomid that I am pregnant!!! Oh and I are over the moon!!!!! 

It is still very early days and I am terrifed of something going wrong, so we have only told our parents until we have our 12 week scan. I am eagerly awaiting an appointment at the hospital. 

I am 6 weeks on Friday, which makes me due on the 12th of May. 

I look forward to sharing this with everyone on here, who have always been a great deal of support.

Smit xxx


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds good news & will keep fingers crossed 4u both  !


----------



## elliebug (Sep 14, 2011)

thats amazing , congratulations we're due about a week apart so if you need any virtual hand holding or similar just say.


----------



## Smit (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks elliebug, I'll def need virtual hand holding. Terrfied and excited at the same time. Roll on 12 weeks and i'll try and relax. xx


----------



## CATMAC (Sep 14, 2011)

Congratulations! My date is the 17th May so hope we can help one another. x


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Smit nice to see you back posting,congratulations on the pregnancy hun all the best x


----------



## rachelha (Sep 14, 2011)

Wonderful news, so happy for you.  

That is so cool there are a few of you due at the same time.  How are your blood sugars doing?


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2011)

That's lovely!

Congratulations to you, your other half and Hi Smitlet (or lette) !


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations Great News


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 15, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations Smit, dont think we've spoken before but thats fab news! Feels like the new mum's and those like me about to give birth are passing our batons to a new team ;-)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2011)

Many, many congratulations!


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lots of congratulations to you and your OH  xxx


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## sugarfreerach (Sep 15, 2011)

im so so happy for you!!!! Hope everything goes extremely smoothly xxx


----------



## Unicornz (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Smit that's wonderful news congratulations to you both! I hope things all go well for you, all the best


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 15, 2011)

Wooooooooooo congratrulations!!!!!


----------



## Tumble (Sep 15, 2011)

So lovely to see so many happy pregnant ladies.  Congratulations everyone!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 15, 2011)

Smit said:


> Hi all
> 
> I notice there has been a few pregnancy announcements this week, i'm still here, read everyday! Well after ttc for 18 months and many problems in the way, I can finally announce that after 6 rounds of clomid that I am pregnant!!! Oh and I are over the moon!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey,

Thats great news, really happy for you...............hope everything goes well for you.......

Congrats to you and your hubby.........


----------



## Monkey (Sep 15, 2011)

Many congratulations - what lovely news. x


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 15, 2011)

Aw how lovely, many congratulations x


----------



## shirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations, hope all goes well for you, take care of yourself

Shirl


----------

